

How can I use my MMO experience in my Resume - ps3ud0nym

I am a Solutions Architect/Infrastructure Architect who is also likes to play EVE online.  I was the HR manager for a 2500 player corp (the largest single corporation in the game) and was wondering if any one has any suggestions as to how I might apply this experience to my resume?
======
DeepThoughts
Unless you are actually applying to a company in the video game industry, I
would highly recommend that you avoid trying to use this as legitimate bullet
point on your resume. In my experience, unless a person is a game player
themselves, it is very difficult to see the value in such a potion, or
organization skill required to maintain it. In fact, a great deal of people
might see it in a bad light, which of course is the opposite of the intended
effect.

That said, if you are certain that you want to go this route, make sure you
mention it only briefly, and couch the experience in terms that are a bit more
obtuse than you would otherwise. For example, instead of saying your position
was for a guild in EVE, state that it was a leadership role in a 2500+ strong
online community. Emphasize the elements of the position that directly relate
to the skills that a prospective employer would hire you for. Most
importantly, keep it short, very short. It should be the icing on the cake for
an employer, almost an afterthought, something that solidifies their interest
in you. And if you find yourself in a place where you need to explain the
position further, don't start gushing about the gameplay aspect of it, stay
steady and calm and direct any conversation about it towards the importance of
the role and the responsibility and trust you carried while you held it.

~~~
Sadranyc
" For example, instead of saying your position was for a guild in EVE, state
that it was a leadership role in a 2500+ strong online community. Emphasize
the elements of the position that directly relate to the skills that a
prospective employer would hire you for"

I couldn't have said it better

------
namank
Your job descrp. sounds like its in the corporate world. That culture demands
professionalism at the forefront.

I wouldn't put this in my resume but mention in the interview I think that'll
help them relate to me.

------
Sadranyc
Even though your in-game experience could really have been helpful to your
work skills, I think putting this in your resume might backfire, PR
departments wouldn't take this seriously.

~~~
ps3ud0nym
So far, that has been my thinking. It has helped me build quite a few IRL
skills.

~~~
sc68cal
Having the skills is far more important than how you acquired them. I'd just
emphasize your communication skills and organizational abilities in broad
terms, unless your interviewer is also an EVE online addict. Then, by all
means, disclose it.

------
civilian
I've heard of WoW guild leaders putting it on their resume. Not sure how they
pulled it off, though.

------
civilian
Also, what is a "Solutions Architect/Infrastructure Architect"?

~~~
ps3ud0nym
I design networks and systems that exist between stakeholders, vendors and
support providers and internal IT groups as well as design the network
infrastructure itself (Logical data flow, physical structure etc etc). Last
project was to design and implement a network to provide tele-health and
network services to 100 health centres in native communities throughout the
province where I live utilizing a large provincial network called the
SuperNet.

~~~
civilian
Dang, impressive. Also, it honestly sounds kinda nerdy. Which means the people
interviewing you might be kind of nerdy? In which case, include it. (I would
go with the other's suggestion though, of presenting it Briefly and with an
emphasis on the skills.)

I volunteered for a presidential campaign and put that on my resume-- I
scrubbed the paragraph a lot to be very broad and not contain any hints about
which presidential candidate I was helping, and tried to focus on the actual
skills. (Lots of customer service and communication with a very tired and
over-campaigned Iowan voter population.) I think it helped, I got some
opportunities in interviews to talk about the experience. I would have a good
"story" about your item ready, some kind of EVE-online HR dilemma that is
easily translatable to the real world.

------
cjzhang
Don't.

